# COVID dovuto a incidente laboratorio, Cina lo ammette.



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.

Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari. 
La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.


----------



## Kayl (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio a Wuahn inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



E sicuramente nessuna richiesta risarcimento da parte del resto del mondo, così come nessuno dirà che trump era l’unico ad aver avuto gli attributi di accusarli pubblicamente, no lui era il razzista..


----------



## Igniorante (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio a Wuahn inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Ah, a questo punto c'è da fargli guerra, tutti i Paesi occidentali uniti.
Non si può più lasciarli liberi di agire indisturbati.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio a Wuahn inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Dove sono quelli che prendevano per il C i cosiddetti "complottisti"? Quante altre ne verranno fuori nei prossimi mesi/anni, su sta farsa... e quanti si sentiranno dei ********** per aver riposto male la propria fiducia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

enigmistic02;2384940 ha scritto:


> Dove sono quelli che prendevano per il C i cosiddetti "complottisti"? Quante altre ne verranno fuori nei prossimi mesi/anni, su sta farsa... e quanti si sentiranno dei ********** per aver riposto male la propria fiducia.



Beh ma questo era evidente fin dall'inizio altro che complottismo.
Il pipistrello cit.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Gombloddisdih maledetti !!!

Vairuz naturalehhh !!!

Povero gabri, che idiota.

PS

Milioni di inversioni a U e "l'avevo detto" in 3 .. 2 .. 1 ..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2384939 ha scritto:


> Ah, a questo punto c'è da fargli guerra, tutti i Paesi occidentali uniti.
> Non si può più lasciarli liberi di agire indisturbati.



Non puoi farlo, serve diplomazia per calmare le frizioni, gli dichiari guerra e quelli in un mese ci seppelliscono tutti a botte di virus e batteri, neanche perdono tempo con gli armamenti, dovrebbero pagare in soldi a questo punto, tanti soldi, devono prendersi la responsabilità di questa disgrazia, ma attraverso la diplomazia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2384943 ha scritto:


> Non puoi farlo, serve diplomazia per calmare le frizioni, gli dichiari guerra e quelli in un mese ti seppelliscono a botte di virus e batteri, neanche perdono tempo con gli armamenti, dovrebbero pagare in soldi a questo punto, tanti soldi, devono prendersi la responsabilità di questa disgrazia, ma attraverso la diplomazia.



Sarebbe da capire in cosa consiste questo accordo diplomatico con gli USA.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.





enigmistic02;2384940 ha scritto:


> Dove sono quelli che prendevano per il C i cosiddetti "complottisti"? Quante altre ne verranno fuori nei prossimi mesi/anni, su sta farsa... e quanti si sentiranno dei ********** per aver riposto male la propria fiducia.





Darren Marshall;2384941 ha scritto:


> Beh ma questo era evidente fin dall'inizio altro che complottismo.
> Il pipistrello cit.



Sicuramente era evidente sin dall'inizio, però come sempre c'è stata una reazione verbalmente violenta e canzonatoria in tutti i social del mainstream verso coloro che ipotizzavano un'origine da laboratorio anche accidentale, che erano definiti in modo spregiativo complottisti. 
E per più di un anno OMS e i soliti grandi esperti virologi che non ne beccano mai una hanno negato con forza e deriso questa ipotesi. E quando vennero derisi quelli che ricordarono il servizio del Tg Rai Leonardo che parlava dei laboratori di Wuhan? L'ipotesi dell'incidente di laboratorio è sempre stata bollata come complottista al pari di una diffusione volontaria del virus. 

"Mi fido degli esperti, se dicono che l'origine è naturale, è naturale". Frase che rimarrà nella storia, nell'Olimpo delle c...ate assieme a "Mi fido di Yonghong Li e dei suoi dirigenti".


----------



## kYMERA (20 Luglio 2021)

Non credo cambi più di tanto. Nel senso che il problema ora rimane, c'è e non se ne andrà, naturale o di laboratorio.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384944 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe da capire in cosa consiste questo accordo diplomatico con gli USA.



Sarà qualche tipo di risarcimento, chiaramente gli USA hanno come sempre la precedenza nel prendersi la fetta più grossa, a noi le briciole, USA-CINA tra luglio e agosto..


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2384950 ha scritto:


> Sarà qualche tipo di risarcimento, chiaramente gli USA hanno come sempre hanno la precedenza nel prendersi la fetta più grossa, a noi le briciole, USA-CINA tra luglio e agosto..



Magari in cambio gli Usa evitano di portare la questione alle nazioni unite così la Cina non avrà sanzioni. Tutto molto bello.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2384946 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente era evidente sin dall'inizio, però come sempre c'è stata una reazione verbalmente violenta e canzonatoria in tutti i social del mainstream verso coloro che ipotizzavano un'origine da laboratorio anche accidentale, che erano definiti in modo spregiativo complottisti.
> E per più di un anno OMS e i soliti grandi esperti virologi che non ne beccano mai una hanno negato con forza e deriso questa ipotesi. E quando vennero derisi quelli che ricordarono il servizio del Tg Rai Leonardo che parlava dei laboratori di Wuhan? L'ipotesi dell'incidente di laboratorio è sempre stata bollata come complottista al pari di una diffusione volontaria del virus.
> 
> "Mi fido degli esperti, se dicono che l'origine è naturale, è naturale". Frase che rimarrà nella storia, nell'Olimpo delle c...ate assieme a "Mi fido di Yonghong Li e dei suoi dirigenti".



Ma lascia perdere, amico. Vedrai che passerà come complotto anche questo evento. Ci sarà ancora da discutere, non temere.

Mi piacerebbe rispolverare una tonnellata di post pregressi. Fortuna che mi sta fatica.

Madre Santa, se ripenso a tutti gli insulti e le frecciatine ...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384953 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, amico. Vedrai che passerà come complotto anche questo evento. Ci sarà ancora da discutere, non temere.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe rispolverare una tonnellata di post pregressi. Fortuna che mi sta fatica.
> 
> Madre Santa, se ripenso a tutti gli insulti e le frecciatine ...



"Ma sì comunque si capiva dài...comunque ormai è successo e dobbiamo pensare solo a farci i conti, poco importa delle origini", prossimamente su questi schermi...anzi a dire il vero è il mantra che circola già da qualche settimana, visto che l'aria del "complotto svelato" si sentiva già da un po', da certe dichiarazioni di Fauci prima e dell'OMS poi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (20 Luglio 2021)

Ma al di là del fatto che sia naturale o meno, il virus c'è esiste e si è diffuso in tutto il mondo quindi non vedo gomlotti se non nelle menti tarate che ci credono. Pure quel pirl4 che l'ha fatto uscire per "errore" rischia la vita come tutti quanti.
Ma il covid colpisce solo poche persone e i vecchi no? Quindi che problema c'è? 




E se la fonte è Tgcom è notizia certa al 100%


----------



## Andris (20 Luglio 2021)

non mi piace per niente tutto ciò.
vanno processati i vertici del partito comunista cinese centrale, non scaricata la colpa sui manovali locali.
in questo modo il presidente a vita senza elezioni si rafforza

purtroppo non è novità questo modo di agire degli USA che peraltro non riconoscono neanche i tribunali internazionali, se non quello del WTO.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2021)

"siete complottistih,i nostri virologi hanno detto chiaramente che è un virus del tutto naturale. E' tutta colpa dei maledetti pipistrelli!" 

E pensare che Trampo l'aveva sempre sostenuto,ma lui era il cattivone della casa bianca 

Ma poi...sarà vero ? Io mica ce li vedo i cinesi ammettere una cosa simile.


----------



## folletto (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384953 ha scritto:


> Ma lascia perdere, amico. Vedrai che passerà come complotto anche questo evento. Ci sarà ancora da discutere, non temere.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe rispolverare una tonnellata di post pregressi. Fortuna che mi sta fatica.
> 
> Madre Santa, se ripenso a tutti gli insulti e le frecciatine ...



E le valanghe di insulti che si è preso Montagnier da un branco di ignoranti che cavalcavano l&#8217;onda &#8220;anticomplottistica&#8221; in quanto più politicaly correct? Andate a vedervelo il video dove spiega pacatamente le sue ragioni, nel quale tra l&#8217;altro spiegava come altri erano giunti alle sue stesse conclusioni ma erano stati zittiti con terrore/soldi e lui invece ormai vecchio non aveva paura e parlava liberamente. Insultato da buona parte del mondo. Eh ma si sa che la causa è il pipistrello&#8230;..


----------



## mabadi (20 Luglio 2021)

non ci credo che lo ammetteranno mai.
Poi ok firmi l'accordo con gli USA e se alla Russia non va bene o alla CE?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Accordo diplomatico con Biden proprio per garantire immunità alla Cina.

Anche questo previsto su queste pagine subito dopo la caduta di Trump...


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2384956 ha scritto:


> "Ma sì comunque si capiva dài...comunque ormai è successo e dobbiamo pensare solo a farci i conti, poco importa delle origini", prossimamente su questi schermi...anzi a dire il vero è il mantra che circola già da qualche settimana, visto che l'aria del "complotto svelato" si sentiva già da un po', da certe dichiarazioni di Fauci prima e dell'OMS poi.



Esatto. Tu rimarrai il cattivone complottista, quello che fomenta odio.

Quello sobrio e corretto, invece, si occupa di propagandare le idee di regime sulle vaccinazioni e le mascherine per "dovere civico".

Vedrai quanti stracciamenti di vesti per i poveri cinesi che sono stati vittime di un incidente. Gli incidenti capitano, eh.



folletto;2384961 ha scritto:


> E le valanghe di insulti che si è preso Montagnier da un branco di ignoranti che cavalcavano l&#8217;onda &#8220;anticomplottistica&#8221; in quanto più politicaly correct? Andate a vedervelo il video dove spiega pacatamente le sue ragioni, nel quale tra l&#8217;altro spiegava come altri erano giunti alle sue stesse conclusioni ma erano stati zittiti con terrore/soldi e lui invece ormai vecchio non aveva paura e parlava liberamente. Insultato da buona parte del mondo. Eh ma si sa che la causa è il pipistrello&#8230;..



Ma infatti.

Detto questo, mi sembra strano che la Cina ammetta l'errore. Mi aspetto dietrofront, pesanti revisioni o accomodamenti per questo accordo.

Entro poche ore ritornerò a far parte delle menti bacate complottiste, lo sento.


----------



## folletto (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384964 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> 
> Detto questo, mi sembra strano che la Cina ammetta l'errore. Mi aspetto dietrofront, pesanti revisioni o accomodamenti per questo accordo.
> 
> Entro poche ore ritornerò a far parte delle menti bacate complottiste, lo sento.



Ah, probabile, anche perché (come spesso capita) non viene mai dato il giusto risalto a queste notizie, un pò come i piccoli trafiletti che non bilanciano minimamente le quintalate di prime pagine quando "viene fatta giustizia"


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384964 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Tu rimarrai il cattivone complottista, quello che fomenta odio.
> 
> Quello sobrio e corretto, invece, si occupa di propagandare le idee di regime sulle vaccinazioni e le mascherine per "dovere civico".
> 
> ...



Ah ma sono sicuro che si cercherà di smentire o aggiustare la cosa. In ogni caso, come puoi vedere, l'arma del "il virus ormai c'è, chi se ne frega se naturale o meno", è già pronta all'uso dei poveretti di turno


----------



## sampapot (20 Luglio 2021)

beh...che non fosse stata colpa di un pipistrello o del suo guano, c'ero già arrivato da solo...questo virus di naturale non ha proprio niente. Se la Cina dovesse pagare dazio, andrebbe in default!!


----------



## Shmuk (20 Luglio 2021)

Non trovo riscontri esteri, se il TGCOM l'azzecca assurge a faro informativo mondiale, diversamente rimane il TGCOM ma con le pernacchie. Comunque sul sito non la mettono in primissima impressione, dovrebbero, dacché è una discreta bombetta...


----------



## diavolo (20 Luglio 2021)

Certi paesi dovrebbero avere dei limiti imposti dal resto del mondo sulla tecnologia a loro disposizione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Luglio 2021)

Il grande paese con la grande cultura cit.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Luglio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2384946 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente era evidente sin dall'inizio, però come sempre c'è stata una reazione verbalmente violenta e canzonatoria in tutti i social del mainstream verso coloro che ipotizzavano un'origine da laboratorio anche accidentale, che erano definiti in modo spregiativo complottisti.
> E per più di un anno OMS e i soliti grandi esperti virologi che non ne beccano mai una hanno negato con forza e deriso questa ipotesi. E quando vennero derisi quelli che ricordarono il servizio del Tg Rai Leonardo che parlava dei laboratori di Wuhan? L'ipotesi dell'incidente di laboratorio è sempre stata bollata come complottista al pari di una diffusione volontaria del virus.
> 
> "Mi fido degli esperti, se dicono che l'origine è naturale, è naturale". Frase che rimarrà nella storia, nell'Olimpo delle c...ate assieme a "Mi fido di Yonghong Li e dei suoi dirigenti".



Bravo, amico mio, come sempre. La cosa che più mi dispiace è proprio questa, ovvero che se uno prova a proporre una versione ragionata e plausibile di un fatto in disaccordo con la vulgata viene subito accusato di essere un complottista e un visionario. Capirei teorie strambe e fuori del mondo, ma quella dell’incidente di laboratorio (anche casuale, come già dici tu) non mi sembra così assurda.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Luglio 2021)

Cmq un virus naturale può essere creato in laboratorio, attraverso inoculazione di altri agenti patogeni, quindi entrambe le ipotesi risultano valide. È la definizione di "naturale" che va interpretata


----------



## Mika (20 Luglio 2021)

enigmistic02;2384940 ha scritto:


> Dove sono quelli che prendevano per il C i cosiddetti "complottisti"? Quante altre ne verranno fuori nei prossimi mesi/anni, su sta farsa... e quanti si sentiranno dei ********** per aver riposto male la propria fiducia.



Se pensi che fino a qualche tempo fa c'era un utente che non ricordo chi che affermava che il virus non esisteva e ci si ammalava perché sentivamo in giro la notizia allora la mente ci faceva sentire male o roba simile, filosofeggiava sulle malattie che non esistevano. Postava video di teorie folli eccetera eccetera. Mandava in bestia il povero Derren e Ringhio.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384941 ha scritto:


> Beh ma questo era evidente fin dall'inizio altro che complottismo.
> Il pipistrello cit.



Non ho ben capito dalla news, l' hanno creato e diffuso oppure è un virus naturale che grazie alla solita incompetenza gli è scappato?

Nella sostanza cambia nulla, ma nella pratica a me cambierebbe molto.

Un conto è sbagliare ( anche se per quanto successo la giustificazione non c'è), un conto è assassinare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



basta leggere "raggiunto un accordo" e "incidente di laboratorio" per avere ancora dei dubbi.
potrebbe essere anche peggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384991 ha scritto:


> basta leggere "raggiunto un accordo" e "incidente di laboratorio" per avere ancora dei dubbi.
> potrebbe essere anche peggio.



Peggio di così? Cioè?


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2384942 ha scritto:


> Gombloddisdih maledetti !!!
> 
> Vairuz naturalehhh !!!
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahah i famosi "konpl8i!1!!11!1!"

Ma quanto è scema la gente?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2384990 ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito dalla news, l' hanno creato e diffuso oppure è un virus naturale che grazie alla solita incompetenza gli è scappato?



Creato da zero non credo, in quel laboratorio facevano esperimenti sul coronavirus dei pipistrelli, probabilmente è stato parzialmente modificato.

Questo accordo parla di incidente, quindi non sarebbe intenzionale, certo a pensare male....


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384992 ha scritto:


> Peggio di così? Cioè?



non un incidente per esempio.
comunque non si può giocare con ste cose. va be ma penso sia no tutti d'accordo su questo...


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2384991 ha scritto:


> basta leggere "raggiunto un accordo" e "incidente di laboratorio" per avere ancora dei dubbi.
> potrebbe essere anche peggio.



Parli per esempio dei 92000 casi con 4500 morti che mettono la Cina al 102° posto nella classifica special covid? E' pura casualità che il paese con 2 miliardi di abitanti abbia fatto registrare in quasi due anni gli stessi contagi che in Italia, nella terza ondata, si sono visti in tre giorni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2385002 ha scritto:


> Parli per esempio dei 92000 casi con 4500 morti che mettono la Cina al 102° posto nella classifica special covid? E' pura casualità che il paese con 2 miliardi di abitanti abbia fatto registrare in quasi due anni gli stessi contagi che in Italia, nella terza ondata, si sono visti in tre giorni.


Gli affidabilissimi cinesi. I dati saranno sicuramente reali, non avranno mica nascosto centinaia di migliaia di morti.


----------



## bmb (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2385003 ha scritto:


> Gli affidabilissimi cinesi. I dati saranno sicuramente reali, non avranno mica nascosto centinaia di migliaia di morti.



A parte quello, non crederò mai all'"errore" di laboratorio. Mai. Questi si stanno impadronendo di tutto. Maledetti. Hanno creato la terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Luglio 2021)

bmb;2385006 ha scritto:


> A parte quello, non crederò mai all'"errore" di laboratorio. Mai. Questi si stanno impadronendo di tutto. Maledetti. Hanno creato la terza guerra mondiale.



I dubbi sono molti, è veramente difficile credere all'incidente.


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Comunque più che accordo diplomatico, secondo me il "buon" Biden ha siglato un accordo economico: la Cina non pagherà nessun risarcimento, e anzi continuerà a fare grandi affari, anche e soprattutto con gli USA. 

Che poi a mio avviso resta un'ammissione parziale: loro lo definiscono incidente, per me invece si tratta di un vero e premeditato attentato, e non solo a firma cinese.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Luglio 2021)

io credo pure all'ipotesi che il virus sia venuto fuori dal laboratorio, lo scrissi diverso tempo dietro, non che lo abbiano sintetizzato ma che sia venuto fuori da la per errore. 

Il fatto però che sia una notizia in esclusiva di Tgcom24 fa abbastanza ridere, fosse vero ora ne dovrebbe parlare tutto il mondo. Magari il tipo di Tgcom ha il cugino nell'intelligence americana


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2021)

Toby rosso nero;2384963 ha scritto:


> Accordo diplomatico con Biden proprio per garantire immunità alla Cina.
> 
> Anche questo previsto su queste pagine subito dopo la caduta di Trump...



Eh, come dico sempre, quando riesci a vedere il futuro diventa davvero difficile anche solo provare ad interloquire con chi non si rende conto manco del presente in cui vive.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

Ragnet_7;2385024 ha scritto:


> io credo pure all'ipotesi che il virus sia venuto fuori dal laboratorio, lo scrissi diverso tempo dietro, non che lo abbiano sintetizzato ma che sia venuto fuori da la per errore.
> 
> Il fatto però che sia una notizia in esclusiva di Tgcom24 fa abbastanza ridere, fosse vero ora ne dovrebbe parlare tutto il mondo. Magari il tipo di Tgcom ha il cugino nell'intelligence americana



TGCOM spinge dal primo giorno su questa tesi, per ora non si trova traccia su altre testate importanti.

Ad ogni modo, va beh non mi stupisco, che i cinesi fanno disastri in ogni campo si sa.

Mi stupirei se venisse fuori che è davvero creato in laboratorio, perchè a quel punto significherebbe che il 99% di chi dovrebbe saper analizzare un virus a livello genetico è un incompetente a livello fantozziano, visto che dicevano non ci fossero dubbi sul suo essere naturale.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385028 ha scritto:


> TGCOM spinge dal primo giorno su questa tesi, per ora non si trova traccia su altre testate importanti.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, va beh non mi stupisco, che i cinesi fanno disastri in ogni campo si sa.
> 
> Mi stupirei se venisse fuori che è davvero creato in laboratorio, perchè a quel punto significherebbe che il 99% di chi dovrebbe saper analizzare un virus a livello genetico è un incompetente a livello fantozziano, *visto che dicevano non ci fossero dubbi sul suo essere naturale.*



si ma se uno lo dice non significa che lo pensi...
capisci a me...


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385028 ha scritto:


> TGCOM spinge dal primo giorno su questa tesi, per ora non si trova traccia su altre testate importanti.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, va beh non mi stupisco, che i cinesi fanno disastri in ogni campo si sa.
> 
> Mi stupirei se venisse fuori che è davvero creato in laboratorio, perchè a quel punto significherebbe che il 99% di chi dovrebbe saper analizzare un virus a livello genetico è un incompetente a livello fantozziano, visto che dicevano non ci fossero dubbi sul suo essere naturale.



Quali sarebbero le altre testate "importanti"? Repubblica e CorSera, fogli di partito del padronato?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385070 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le altre testate "importanti"? Repubblica e CorSera, fogli di partito del padronato?



Una notizia del genere deve stare in Home Page su Usa Today e New York Times ( scritto in rosso cit )


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385065 ha scritto:


> si ma se uno lo dice non significa che lo pensi...
> capisci a me...



Vade retro willi!

Ci manca solo che sono andati a corrompere uno ad uno tutti gli scienziati della terra.

Ma poi per difendere chi? Quei tarocchi gialli? E gli USA fermi a lasciarglielo fare? Mò non esageriamo.

Se il virus verrà confermato essere creato in laboratorio, significa che siamo circondati da incompetenti.


----------



## danjr (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Quando leggerò il comunicato ufficiale o fra cent’anni gli archivi secretati ci crederò, altrimenti è solo spazzatura giornalistica


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO;2384943 ha scritto:


> Non puoi farlo, serve diplomazia per calmare le frizioni, gli dichiari guerra e quelli in un mese ci seppelliscono tutti a botte di virus e batteri, neanche perdono tempo con gli armamenti, dovrebbero pagare in soldi a questo punto, tanti soldi, devono prendersi la responsabilità di questa disgrazia, ma attraverso la diplomazia.



Non a caso hanno accelerato di recente sul nucleare..della serie: siamo pronti a sganciarla.

L'unica guerra deve essere economica e commerciale, vanno banditi dall'occidente..i loro prodotti finiti devono essere rincarati con dazi pesantissimi per allinearli a quelli occidentali


----------



## fabri47 (20 Luglio 2021)

E quindi? Ora che succede? Niente, ovviamente.


----------



## David Drills (20 Luglio 2021)

Ma veramente c'è ancora qualcuno che considera TGCOM una fonte attendibile? Finchè la notizia non sarà riportata dai maggiori quotidiani nazionali e internazionali, per me è superfake.


----------



## Canonista (20 Luglio 2021)

Se fosse vera questa ammissione di colpa, sarebbe una partita a scacchi.
Aspetto la mossa di Putin.


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2385070 ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le altre testate "importanti"? Repubblica e CorSera, fogli di partito del padronato?



Finchè il PD non conferma è una fake news


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2385081 ha scritto:


> Non a caso hanno accelerato di recente sul nucleare..della serie: siamo pronti a sganciarla.
> 
> L'unica guerra deve essere economica e commerciale, vanno banditi dall'occidente..i loro prodotti finiti devono essere rincarati con dazi pesantissimi per allinearli a quelli occidentali



Non lo faranno mai.

Primo perchè i soliti noti occidentali guadagnano cosi.

Secondo perchè anche laggiù la classe media sta nascendo piano piano, ti pare che sempre i soliti noti, rinunceranno ad un mercato di quasi 2 miliardi di persone?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Direttamente dalla palla di vetro di MW:

"Mamma mia, quanta malafede.
'Sti dannati complottisti stanno ancora dietro al presunto colpevole.
Adesso si deve combattere la pandemia, sveglia !!!"

"Cina brava.
Come nuovo lider del pianeta è evidente che si è caricata sulle spalle la responsabilità della pandemia con un gesto simbolico di distensione. Popolo (e soprattutto governo) evoluto ed illuminato.
#IOSTOCONGRILLO"

"Ottimo Biden.
Mica quel fesso di Trampe, che voleva combattere i cinesi.
Così si fa."

"Macchè complotti, dai. E' stato un incidente, punto.
L'hanno pure detto, che dovevano fare? 
Poi tutti fanno esperimenti con i pipistrelli, pure Ozzy Osbourne."


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385110 ha scritto:


> Non lo faranno mai.
> 
> Primo perchè i soliti noti occidentali guadagnano cosi.
> 
> Secondo perchè anche laggiù la classe media sta nascendo piano piano, ti pare che sempre i soliti noti, rinunceranno ad un mercato di quasi 2 miliardi di persone?



Fa nulla, ma poi i governi e le genti non si lamentino quando quelli ci metteranno in scacco..perché sia chiaro che loro ragionano sempre e solo nell'ottica della Grande Cina, che vuol dire una Cina che comanda il mondo


----------



## Devil man (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385129 ha scritto:


> Direttamente dalla palla di vetro di MW:
> 
> "Mamma mia, quanta malafede.
> 'Sti dannati complottisti stanno ancora dietro al presunto colpevole.
> ...



Mai criticare i comunisti... loro hanno sempre ragione.. ma perchè non vanno a vivere in cimicianga ?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2385132 ha scritto:


> Fa nulla, ma poi i governi e le genti non si lamentino quando quelli ci metteranno in scacco..perché sia chiaro che loro ragionano sempre e solo nell'ottica della Grande Cina, che vuol dire una Cina che comanda il mondo



Ma tutto il mondo funziona cosi, non è da oggi.

Davanti sempre il guadagno, poi viene il resto. Sempre.

La Cina è destinata a comandare il mondo, miliardi di persone, poi gli abbiamo dato soldi e tecnologie.
E' solo questione di tempo.

Cosi come la Russia, tra 20/30 anni con i cambiamenti climatici e il loro sterminato territorio, diventeranno il nuovo paradiso.

Da vedere come gestiranno il passaggio gli USA in particolare, ed Europa.
Subiranno o si ribelleranno?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Non ne sono sicuro ma credo che la fonte di Paolo Liguori sia il giornalista dell'Espresso Fabrizio Gatti, che recentemente è stato ospitato anche da tutte le trasmissioni Mediaset.
Fabrizio Gatti da mesi è giornalista d'inchiesta su questo tema, e ha pubblicato anche un libro con documenti riservati.

https://www.milanworld.net/espresso-shock-covid-creato-laboratori-militari-le-prove-vt102086.html


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385074 ha scritto:


> Vade retro willi!
> 
> Ci manca solo che sono andati a corrompere uno ad uno tutti gli scienziati della terra.
> 
> ...



non credo che il pd corrompa tutti gli uomini dello spettacolo per fargli sostenere le "risorse" e gli lgbtdovfrsgurh, però lo fanno!

tutti scemi? io non credo. tornaconto personale...
se vuoi apparire devi seguire una certa linea di pensiero.

chi pensa diversamente c'è, ma non lo pubblicizzano.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2385162 ha scritto:


> non credo che il pd corrompa tutti gli uomini dello spettacolo per fargli sostenere le "risorse" e gli lgbtdovfrsgurh, però lo fanno!
> 
> tutti scemi? io non credo. tornaconto personale...
> se vuoi apparire devi seguire una certa linea di pensiero.
> ...



Ma li basta dire a chi li sceglie "prendi questi". Coinvolgi una persona soltanto. Fai presto.

La regola aurea per smascherare i complotti è: più persone devono esserne a conoscenza più sono improbabili.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385074 ha scritto:


> Vade retro willi!
> 
> Ci manca solo che sono andati a corrompere uno ad uno tutti gli scienziati della terra.
> 
> ...



1 sfuggito dal laboratorio non significa necessariamente creato in laboratorio. Può anche essere un virus naturale sfuggito dal laboratorio.

2 Non è mai stato detto che l'ipotesi "fuga da laboratorio" fosse impossibile, attenzione. E' stato solo detto che analizzando la sequenzae genomica è *improbabile *che il virus abbia avuto origine da una manipolazione umana.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385165 ha scritto:


> Ma li basta dire a chi li sceglie "prendi questi". Coinvolgi una persona soltanto. Fai presto.
> 
> La regola aurea per smascherare i complotti è: più persone devono esserne a conoscenza più sono improbabili.



La regola aurea per smascherare un gombloddo è ragionare e liberarsi dalla propria idea. Se non hai come scopo il raggiungimento di una certa cosa, difficilmente capirai un gombloddo.

La regola aurea per ordire un gombloddo è rendere coincidenze delle azioni premeditate. 

Ci penserà il buonismo innato della gente, la svogliatezza mentale e la totale incapacità di connettere cause con effetti oltre un certo livello, a creare la suggestione e fare il resto.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2385181 ha scritto:


> 1 sfuggito dal laboratorio non significa necessariamente creato in laboratorio. Può anche essere un virus naturale sfuggito dal laboratorio.
> 
> 2 Non è mai stato detto che l'ipotesi "fuga da laboratorio" fosse impossibile, attenzione. E' stato solo detto che analizzando la sequenzae genomica è *improbabile *che il virus abbia avuto origine da una manipolazione umana.



1.
Allora come mai è diventato pandemia solo ora. Altra coincidenza incredibile. Direi che ragioniamo su probabilità dell'ordine di 10E-12 o forse più.
2.
Discorso già trito e ritrito. La gallina è naturale? E' un prodotto dell'evoluzione o è una pressione selettiva artificiale, senza toccare materialmente il materiale genetico? Due segmenti di DNA "naturali" uniti tra di loro incidentalmente (leggi: a sommo studio) sono naturali o no?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385183 ha scritto:


> La regola aurea per smascherare un gombloddo è ragionare e liberarsi dalla propria idea. Se non hai come scopo il raggiungimento di una certa cosa, difficilmente capirai un gombloddo.
> 
> La regola aurea per ordire un gombloddo è rendere coincidenze delle azioni premeditate.
> 
> Ci penserà il buonismo innato della gente, la svogliatezza mentale e la totale incapacità di connettere cause con effetti oltre un certo livello, a creare la suggestione e fare il resto.



Guarda che non andava contro la tua tesi dietrologa.

E' più facile che un funzionario cinese abbia detto ad un laboratorio: create un virus e diffondetelo

Piuttosto che aver convinto tutti gli studiosi del globo a dire che è naturale ( come già detto, ma essendo un forum materia complessa, ripeto: in questo caso significherebbe che siamo circondati da una massa di incompetenti)

E' molto più facile gestire la prima, che la seconda.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385202 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non andava contro la tua tesi dietrologa.
> 
> E' più facile che un funzionario cinese abbia detto ad un laboratorio: create un virus e diffondetelo
> 
> ...



A parte che anche qui ci sarebbe da aprire un discorso bello lungo...
Comunque non hanno convinto tutti gli studiosi del mondo a sostenere la tesi del virus naturale! Dai ragazzi,non facciamo finta di nulla,guardiamo cosa è successo a chi ha "osato" contestare questa tesi.

Li hanno emarginati e messi all'angolo,facendoli passare per pazzi,fuori di testa e rovinandogli tutta la reputazione acquisita dopo anni e anni di studio.
Ma non solo la reputazione,ma anche la vita sociale.

Poi che ci sia anche una bella massa di incompetenti...mi pare evidente


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2021)

Ruuddil23;2384956 ha scritto:


> "Ma sì comunque si capiva dài...comunque ormai è successo e dobbiamo pensare solo a farci i conti, poco importa delle origini", prossimamente su questi schermi...anzi a dire il vero è il mantra che circola già da qualche settimana, visto che l'aria del "complotto svelato" si sentiva già da un po', da certe dichiarazioni di Fauci prima e dell'OMS poi.



Per me ha contribuito il fatto che Fauci è stato licenziato e ha preso il suo posto un travestito (Fauci è stato tenuto solo come consulente senza nessuna responsabilità) anche se su quello i giornali sono stati muti (Fauci stesso lo ha messo Trump che era circondato da persone con cui aveva grandi disaccordi ma gli servivano per competenza o per equilibri di partito,mica ci mette la corte di lecchini come Biden).


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385202 ha scritto:


> Guarda che non andava contro la tua tesi dietrologa.
> 
> E' più facile che un funzionario cinese abbia detto ad un laboratorio: create un virus e diffondetelo
> 
> ...



E dove sarebbe la dietrologia. Guarda che non andavo contro la tua tesi evoluta.

Tanto per cominciare siamo circondati da gente che ha messo le rotelle ai banchi della squola e allestito tendoni da circo nelle piazze. Sono stati (e vengono tuttora) difesi a spada tratta.

E questo a livello di una nazione come la nostra, non proprio l'atollo della Papuasia abitato da pescatori di perle.

Non mi sembra difficile espandere il concetto, specialmente quando si va su argomenti tecnici.

Seconda di poi, vediamo quanto sta in alto questo schifoso assassino di un "funzionario" giallo. Mica sarà quello che minacciava ritorsioni militari se la Cina fosse stata oggetto di critiche?


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385253 ha scritto:


> E dove sarebbe la dietrologia. Guarda che non andavo contro la tua tesi evoluta.
> 
> Tanto per cominciare siamo circondati da gente che ha messo le rotelle ai banchi della squola e allestito tendoni da circo nelle piazze. Sono stati (e vengono tuttora) difesi a spada tratta.
> 
> ...



Non è una tesi evoluta, sono le basi del complottismo.

Un complotto è inversamente vero al numero di persone coinvolte. 

Ma è un commento in generale, non tanto all' argomento in-topic.

Guarda che fino a 10 anni fa ero una bibbia del complottismo, su qualunque argomento ho letto bibbie, letteralmente.

Dalle scie chimiche, ad Haarp, dalle torri gemelle ai combustibili fossili e un milione di altri argomenti. E spesso ci credevo pure.

Proprio per questo ora parlo.

Nel 99% dei casi si è rivelata tutta fuffa e ho perso un marea del mio prezioso tempo.

Per me, qualsiasi teoria non ufficiale e senza mezza prova, da qualche anno a questa parte è puro complottismo.
Ma non per cattiveria o perchè chi ci crede penso sia idiota, ma perchè davvero si spreca tempo.

Poi, quando viene fuori la verità, anche se era contrario a quanto credevo, va bene uguale.

Ma voglio le prove, nulla di più.

Amo le prove.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Praticamente mi pare di capire che solo tgcom ne parla... D'accordo. 
Non si può credere alla stragrande maggioranza degli scienziati, ma a tgcom sì.
Molto piú semplice accettare di credere che il 99% dei virologi mondiali voglia coprire le malefatte della Cina perché segretamente comunisti e/o appartenenti all'ordine mondiale.

Facciamo i seri.

Ne sono state dette di ogni e probabilmente nessuna delle ipotesi che hanno preso vita in questi 18 mesi corrispondono alla verità. Molto probabilmente la verità non verrà a galla ora, né facilmente, come per tante altre cose.

Avevano detto anche che erano state rinvenute tracce del coronavirus già a novembre-dicembre 2019 negli impianti fognari in Lombardia e Piemonte, per dirne una.

Abbiamo pochi mezzi per stabilire la verità, io non so quale sia.
La differenza fra chi nutre dubbi e non si espone e chi è convinto che l'ordine mondiale voglia mettere in crisi il pianeta, e che i secondi credono di avere la verità in tasca.

A me non sembra che tutti quelli che aspettano a dire "è stato creato in laboratorio!" siano arciconvinti del contrario, oppure diano dei complottisti agli altri.
Così, per dire.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385258 ha scritto:


> Non è una tesi evoluta, sono le basi del complottismo.
> 
> Un complotto è inversamente vero al numero di persone coinvolte.
> 
> ...



Vabbè, allora aspetta che il governo cinese ti inviti personalmente a sue spese a visitare i laboratori di Wuhan.

Oppure che lo stesso governo dichiari tranquillamente che non è stato un incidente ma pura pianificazione.

Certo, mi sembra che ci guadagni notevolmente ad essere sincero.

Temo che, nonostante la tua cultura sui complotti, hai mancato totalmente lo spirito della cosa. I servizi segreti di tutto il mondo mica esistono allora, figurati se trovi delle prove sul loro operato.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385269 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, allora aspetta che il governo cinese ti inviti personalmente a sue spese a visitare i laboratori di Wuhan.
> 
> Oppure che lo stesso governo dichiari tranquillamente che non è stato un incidente ma pura pianificazione.
> 
> ...



Perseveri nel non capire cosa intendo.

Non ho detto che aspetto il governo giallo mi dica sia stato pianificato.

Ma dico che star qui a supporre senza prove, ti fa perdere tempo.

Perchè puoi pure esserne convinto, ma una cosa che non puoi dimostrare non esiste.

Ed una cosa che non puoi dimostrare, ti renderà sicuro al 99% pure senza prove, ma mai al 100% ( presumo che come tutti gli essere senzienti anche tu abbia comunque sempre il seme del dubbio instillato, perchè solo gli stolti sono pieni di certezze, e non mi pare tu faccia parte di quella categoria).


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2385268 ha scritto:


> Praticamente mi pare di capire che solo tgcom ne parla... D'accordo.
> Non si può credere alla stragrande maggioranza degli scienziati, ma a tgcom sì.
> Molto piú semplice accettare di credere che il 99% dei virologi mondiali voglia coprire le malefatte della Cina perché segretamente comunisti e/o appartenenti all'ordine mondiale.
> 
> ...



Perfetto. Davvero perfetto.

Alla fine è cosi, lietissimo di scoprire dell' altro ovviamente, che venga fuori la verità se c'è.

Ma ad oggi la cronaca è quella che riporti.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385281 ha scritto:


> Perseveri nel non capire cosa intendo.
> 
> Non ho detto che aspetto il governo giallo mi dica sia stato pianificato.
> 
> ...



Ma scusami tanto, che discorsi sono.

E' chiaro che sono convinto, non al 99%, ma al 99.9999% della mia tesi. Non posso asserire il 100% solo per non essere mal giudicato da altri utenti e passare da arrogante nazista.

Ma sulle cose si deve essere decisi e avere una opinione ferma. Non si può sempre navigare nell'incertezza, "sì, beh, non so, però, forse ...". Altrimenti me ne sto zitto. Ragioni su una cosa, trai le opportune conseguenze e ci scommetti sopra. La verità è una e una sola.

Poi chiaramente, se arriva l'Onnipotente e mi dice, senza ulteriori informazioni, di scommetterci la mia vita, a fronte di un guadagno zero, permettimi di essere titubante. Non so se mi spiego.

Ad oggi, scusa se mi permetto, mi sembra di non aver proprio sparato castronerie, e questo quando tutti, ma proprio tutti tranne qualcuno, parlavano di scemenze. Poi magari la cosa viene insabbiata e come dicevo, continuerò vita natural durante a passare da gombloddisdah.


----------



## markjordan (20 Luglio 2021)

sempre detto che e' un virus creato in laboratorio
ho dubbi pero' sulla notizia
fosse vera sara' un aggiustamento del debito
se gli altri paesi non hanno indagato bevendosi le panzane di oms e cina si arrangino , le prove le hanno gli usa , sempre sia vera la notizia


----------



## pazzomania (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385292 ha scritto:


> Ma scusami tanto, che discorsi sono.
> 
> E' chiaro che sono convinto, non al 99%, ma al 99.9999% della mia tesi. Non posso asserire il 100% solo per non essere mal giudicato da altri utenti e passare da arrogante nazista.
> 
> ...



Siamo di fronte ad una cosa serissima.

Con milioni di morti, morti veri. Economie azzoppate.

Va tranquillo che appena ci sarà qualche prova tangibile nessuno farà finta di nulla, se mai riusciranno a trovarle ( se esistono)


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2385137 ha scritto:


> Ma tutto il mondo funziona cosi, non è da oggi.
> 
> Davanti sempre il guadagno, poi viene il resto. Sempre.
> 
> ...



L'occidente non mollerà mai la presa..per fortuna..meglio morire in una guerra nucleare che vivere sotto i regimi comunisti


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385187 ha scritto:


> 1.
> Allora come mai è diventato pandemia solo ora. Altra coincidenza incredibile. Direi che ragioniamo su probabilità dell'ordine di 10E-12 o forse più.
> 2.
> Discorso già trito e ritrito. La gallina è naturale? E' un prodotto dell'evoluzione o è una pressione selettiva artificiale, senza toccare materialmente il materiale genetico? Due segmenti di DNA "naturali" uniti tra di loro incidentalmente (leggi: a sommo studio) sono naturali o no?



1 non ho capito, sorry. 

2 rispondevo a pazzo, secondo cui siamo in mano ad incompetenti. sebbene l'opinione pubblica abbia spinto in un determinato senso, gli studi ufficiali non hanno mai escluso l'ipotesi del virus creato in laboratorio, l'hanno semplicemente definita remota e improbabile.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Luglio 2021)

Come ampiamente previsto. Sganciamo una nucleare sulla Cina e via. E perché no, anche sugli Usa.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Kyle Broflovsky;2385356 ha scritto:


> 1 non ho capito, sorry.
> 
> 2 rispondevo a pazzo, secondo cui siamo in mano ad incompetenti. sebbene l'opinione pubblica abbia spinto in un determinato senso, gli studi ufficiali non hanno mai escluso l'ipotesi del virus creato in laboratorio, l'hanno semplicemente definita remota e improbabile.



No problem, scusa te, a volte mi esprimo in modo criptico.

Il discorso è basato sul fatto che il virus è naturale. Ok, mettiamo da parte il complottismo.

Se il virus è naturale, allora doveva trovarsi libero da tempo. A causa delle mutazioni che si svolgono naturalmente, quelle sì, è possibile che diventi ad un certo punto patogeno. Ma è difficile che tutto insieme, per l'appunto in un laboratorio dove viene "studiato", muti in maniera così esplosiva e devastante. Anche l'HIV e la SARS mica hanno avuto un gradino così netto di letalità, si sono diffusi in modo tutto sommato piatto e lineare. Da cui i fortissimi dubbi.

Per quanto riguarda l'altro punto, purtroppo "improbabile" non significa "impossibile". Credo che l'improbabilità sia stata una definizione parecchio dovuta al mainstream che non prevede di accusare direttamente uno stato di una cosa così grave. Onestamente, nonostante le mie convinzioni, a certi livelli sarei stato molto diplomatico anch'io. Meglio andarci cauti in certi casi, son cose delicate.


----------



## vota DC (20 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2385268 ha scritto:


> Praticamente mi pare di capire che solo tgcom ne parla... D'accordo.
> Non si può credere alla stragrande maggioranza degli scienziati, ma a tgcom sì.
> Molto piú semplice accettare di credere che il 99% dei virologi mondiali voglia coprire le malefatte della Cina perché segretamente comunisti e/o appartenenti all'ordine mondiale.
> 
> ...



Tgcom fa speculazione: se digiti China audit su Google trovi nei giornali scientifici compreso scientific America (di certo non lo trovi su new York Times e altre carte da sedere che a differenza di Repubblica neanche hanno riportato i conflitti tra Biden e AOC sui bambini in gabbia) e c'è il procedimento per dolo contro Wuhan fatto dall'oms nonostante il capo dell'OMS zebedeojesus sia legato alla Cina, da qui la ricostruzione di Tgcom che la Cina ammetterà la colpa cercando di fare passare il tutto per disastro colposo....ma non è detto che sia così perché il governo cinese ha la faccia come il sedere e può darsi che continuerà a gridare al complotto anticinese (magari continuando a negare agli ispettori di girare liberamente) e si prenderà la condanna per aver volutamente diffuso l'epidemia.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Il segreto di Pulcinella 

E' una balla anche la storiella che hanno saputo tardi della diffusione del virus, visto che sono saltati tutti i massimi dirigenti della regione di Wuahn proprio perchè avevano provato a secretare la notizia, tenendo allo scuro lo stesso Governo.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2385100 ha scritto:


> Finchè il PD non conferma è una fake news



Aspettiamo la versione di Fanpage, loro si che sono credibili


----------



## Raryof (20 Luglio 2021)

Comunque c'è da dire che la creazione di questi virus è un qualcosa che fa parte della comunità scientifica ergo non esiste solo uno stato ma esistono altri stati (occidentali) che appoggiano e finanziano le ricerche.
Mi fanno ridere quelli che pensano che più avanti ci sarà la resa dei conti e la Cina pagherà tutto con gli interessi, come se tutti i paesi occidentali o meno non abbiano beneficiato di questa cosa (probabilmente studiata da tempo e uscita da un laboratorio per chissà quali motivi, forse militari o come avvertimento al mondo intero), come i grandi filantropi che si sono interessati alla questione già anni fa e avevano capito perfettamente che prima o poi il mondo sarebbe stato controllato, ripulito, tecnologizzato (nella maniera peggiore), svecchiato e reso disomogeneo, chiaro che in Cina di questi problemi non se ne faranno mai, così come in Asia o in Africa, si doveva in qualche maniera colpire l'occidente, ancora oggi centro del mondo.
Secondo voi perché proprio là? perché faceva più comodo, tutti i governi tranne quello cinese hanno passato un anno per capire come poter strumentalizzare la faccenda (ma pensa un po', chi crea il danno non subisce i danni, notevole e che fa pensare..), ancora oggi tra vaccini e "soluzioni al problema" si stanno portando talmente avanti che in tanti ancora non riescono a capire realmente la situazione che si è venuta a creare, c'è chi non ha subito conseguenze (e lo sapeva perfettamente) e c'è chi invece ha pensato bene di prendere la palla al balzo e cambiare tutto, svoltare, le multinazionali hanno detto grazie, i ricchi sono diventati sempre più ricchi, il mondo esclusivo (ricchi, non mischianti, vips, peggio melma varia) ha parlato per un anno di inclusività capite? il mondo esclusivo che parla di inclusione, di probblemi della ggente, i ricchi che vogliono aiutare i poveri, i governi che fanno finta di ascoltare perché ben marionettati dalle istituzioni, dalle banche, dai colossi mondiali, questa è stata la risposta del mondo occidentale, ad alcuni non pareva nemmeno vero, certe persone si sono riscoperte dei tiranni di primordine, i popoli mansueti, impauriti, lobotomizzati, propaganda senza fine, messaggi in tv ad ogni ora del giorno e della notte, razzismo, temi totalmente opposti usati per manipolare per bene la massa, temi portati al delirio, fino allo sfinimento, per non pensare al cambiamento radicale di questo mondo ormai cotto e in caduta libera.
Un mondo in cui la popolazione mondiale cresce a dismisura, senza freni e senza criterio, non può permettersi di essere LIBERO, perché per mantenere l'ordine delle cose, e cioè la ricchezza nelle mani di un centinaio di persone altri 4-5 mlrd devono fare la fame, se quei 4-5 mlrd diventano 6 capite anche voi che la sostenibilità diventa un problema anche per quelle persone che stanno nel mezzo, da qui parte il controllo, soprattutto in occidente, perché bene o male in India, in Africa, anche in Sud America per certi versi e in quelle parti del mondo dove è più difficile vivere da persone comuni è più difficile arrivare e non avrebbe senso, non essendoci ricchezza a parte di "risorse umane", non per niente noi come occidente importiamo "risorse umane", numeri, perché dove c'è ricchezza o benessere non c'è quella voglia primitiva di fare 5-6 figli, ma alcuni paesi hanno una popolazione talmente grande e in crescita che il problema si vedrà molto di più tra qualche decennio quando la ricchezza sarà in mano non più a 38 persone ma 35 e così via, sempre più ricche e l'occidente più povero e più scalcagnato dovrà evitare di farsi invadere da tutte quella feccia fuori controllo che vede nei paesi europei dei punti di arrivo dove arraffare facilmente.
La capite la pandemia adesso o state ancora aspettando il vaccino definitivo? o quando non metteremo più la museruola? quando? servono anni per cambiare il mondo, state tranquilli, non esiste più la normalità, esistono solo delle situazioni che dovremo capire meglio, noi belli tecnologici che importiamo risorse umane dai paesi arretrati e poveri, noi belli controllati dalle multinazionali e di tanto in tanto uno svecchiamento dovuto alla satuazione del sistema sanitario, magari nei messi freddi, brutti, dove una volta c'era la famosa influenzetta che ti faceva stare a casa da scuola e ti faceva mangiare il brodino caldo per qualche giorno... riflettete..


----------



## Buciadignho (20 Luglio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2384935 ha scritto:


> Clamorosa notizia riportata da TGCOM, la Cina avrebbe raggiunto un accordo diplomatico con gli Stati Uniti con il quale riconoscerebbe che la pandemia di COVID-19 è dovuta ad un incidente di laboratorio avvenuto a Wuahn ed inizialmente tenuto nascosto.
> 
> Un rapporto dell'intelligence statunitense inchioda la Cina, che si è vista costretta a siglare questo accordo diplomatico di cui non si conoscono ancora i particolari.
> La Cina comunque avrebbe sottolineato di aver appreso dell'incidente quando era ormai troppo tardi per fermare la pandemia.



Boh, TGcom non mi sembra una testata colma di premi Pulitzer da avere queste fonti e queste anticipazioni. Perché uno che ha in mano questa cosa, per mille motivi va dal NY time o dal Post o altre 300 testate prima che gli sfiori l'idea di darla a TGcom . Al discorso complottista generalizzato a tutti i virologhi credo poco, anzi zero. Per ora mi affido a quella che é la versione ufficiale.

Pero' volevo sapere il parere di un esperto in diritto civile/penale. Cosa potrebbe succedere nel caso si scoprisse che sia stata la Cina a creare il virus in laboratorio? Ogni persona che ha perso un caro, ogni ditta distrutta ed ogni paese che sia stato economicamente danneggiato (quindi tutti) potranno avvalersi su di loro giusto? Mi sembra logico che dovranno pagare trilioni di dollari in risarcimenti, anzi forse é una cifra che non si puo nemmeno calcolare. Più tutti i risvolti economici, culturali e politici che si porterebbe dietro una tale rivelazione, se di rivelazione si puo parlare sarebbero tragici. Esisterebbe un qualsiasi modo di far venire fuori la cosa senza che debbano passare per questa cosa?

Dico questo perché mi sembra una motivazione eccellente per non confessare nemmeno sotto tortura. Anzi, se fosse vero sarebbe probabilmente meglio che nessuno di noi lo venga mai a sapere, perché in fin dei conti ragioniamo in modo molto strano, e se i nostri governanti sono saggi la metà di quanto pensano dovrebbero seppelire per sempre questa eventuale "verità". Non ho voglia di beccarmi una terza guerra mondiale, proprio ora che il Milan é tornato in Champions


----------



## gabri65 (20 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2385268 ha scritto:


> Praticamente mi pare di capire che solo tgcom ne parla... D'accordo.
> Non si può credere alla stragrande maggioranza degli scienziati, ma a tgcom sì.
> Molto piú semplice accettare di credere che il 99% dei virologi mondiali voglia coprire le malefatte della Cina perché segretamente comunisti e/o appartenenti all'ordine mondiale.
> 
> ...



Amico, cortesemente non rigiriamo la frittata.

Il termine complottista, tra l'altro molto antipatico e denigratorio, l'hanno creato quelli che danno di stupidi agli altri, credendo che il mondo sia fatto di fate e prati fioriti, filantropi, francescani e trasparenza a perdita d'occhio.

L'hai detto tu stesso, in altra circostanza, che trovi violenza appena metti il naso fuori di casa.

E sì, purtroppo quello che dici non vale, visto che chi nutre dubbi viene automaticamente sbattuto tra i dementi del 5G, dei sauriani e delle scie chimiche.

Quindi non parliamo di serietà e sobrietà intellettuale solo dove fa comodo.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (20 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2385081 ha scritto:


> Non a caso hanno accelerato di recente sul nucleare..della serie: siamo pronti a sganciarla.
> 
> L'unica guerra deve essere economica e commerciale, vanno banditi dall'occidente..i loro prodotti finiti devono essere rincarati con dazi pesantissimi per allinearli a quelli occidentali



Purtroppo sono pazzi e i più potenti al mondo, anche a livello commerciale economico e dura, infatti vedi che nessuno ha mosso un dito contro di loro, ben sapendo da subito che questa pandemia che ha piegato il mondo intero è successa per causa loro, l'unico e stato trump e infatti lo hanno segato, per mettere biden che è filo-cinese, e niente.. comandano e decidono loro, altro che multe e dazi, toccherà fare accordi come decideranno loro..
Come fai a bandirli? In italia non ci pensare propio, sono gli unici che ti mettono il contante in mano quando comprano, e noi non vediamo l'ora di vendere e beccare la valigetta..


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385476 ha scritto:


> Amico, cortesemente non rigiriamo la frittata.
> 
> Il termine complottista, tra l'altro molto antipatico e denigratorio, l'hanno creato quelli che danno di stupidi agli altri, credendo che il mondo sia fatto di fate e prati fioriti, filantropi, francescani e trasparenza a perdita d'occhio.
> 
> ...



Dipende che dubbi nutri e come li esterni.
Se non hai basi sufficienti per stabilire una verità ma sei sicuro di quello che dici non si sa per quale motivo, allora devi accettare che gli altri ti chiamino "complottista".

Non voglio entrare nel merito della questione perché per me il punto è un altro in questo frangente, ma alcune tesi riguardo alla genesi del virus sono inverosimili e vengono sostenute solo perché è piú facile che accettare la realtà.

Qualche intervento fa hai detto che sei sicuro quasi al 100% di quello che dici, eppure sono supposizioni tue.
Non ti chiamerò complottista, ma nel tuo modo di effettuare un ragionamento che dai tuoi dati concreti porti alla TUA visione della realtà c'è qualcosa che non va.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2385919 ha scritto:


> Dipende che dubbi nutri e come li esterni.
> Se non hai basi sufficienti per stabilire una verità ma sei sicuro di quello che dici non si sa per quale motivo, allora devi accettare che gli altri ti chiamino "complottista".
> 
> Non voglio entrare nel merito della questione perché per me il punto è un altro in questo frangente, ma alcune tesi riguardo alla genesi del virus sono inverosimili e vengono sostenute solo perché è piú facile che accettare la realtà.
> ...



Sono supposizioni basate su fatti, amico.

Qualcuno dice che il vairus è naturale. Quindi già esisteva. Incredibilmente, esplode in tutta la sua devastante potenza in un laboratorio dove viene studiato. Ma guarda che strano. Lo hanno pure ammesso a denti stretti.

Ma certo, è un incidente. Ma no, se non lo scrivono sui muri a chiare lettere che lo hanno fatto apposta, mica vi viene qualche dubbio. Macché. Son tutti bravi a questo mondo. Anche le immagini delle repressioni a HK mica vengono da lì, son tutti fake della stampa.

La manipolazione genetica e la guerra batteriologica esistono fin da prima della WWII. Siamo in grado di spaccare ed unire atomi, ma no, voi dite che è impossibile manipolare. Poi certo, se i genetisti si cagano addosso perché non possono accusare una potenza mondiale che va per le spicce, mica si può dar loro torto.

Ma è inutile che proseguo. Probabilmente a voi nemmeno se vi sganciano una atomica in casa credete alla guerra.

Io invece sì.

E non tollero si parli di complottismo, perchè poi quando la juve ruba, allora tutti diventano complottisti, eh. Quando si tocca l'ideologia, politica o sportiva che sia, non ci sono ragionamenti che tengono, eh. Allora sì che si crede al complotto.


----------



## Freddiedevil (21 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2385943 ha scritto:


> Sono supposizioni basate su fatti, amico.
> 
> Qualcuno dice che il vairus è naturale. Quindi già esisteva. Incredibilmente, esplode in tutta la sua devastante potenza in un laboratorio dove viene studiato. Ma guarda che strano. Lo hanno pure ammesso a denti stretti.
> 
> ...



Ripeto, io non ti ho dato del complottista, né sono solito farlo con altri. Semplicemente non è nelle mie abitudini.

Tuttavia devi ammettere che quello che dici tu continua ad essere una serie di supposizioni basata su un tuo ragionamento. E non sui fatti.

Perchè anche io allora posso dirti che la tesi "naturalista" del virus regge, visto ciò che è successo in Danimarca coi visoni.
Lì c'è stata una mutazione del virus all'interno della specie e, se non fossero stati praticamente sterminati, il salto di specie sarebbe stato possibile. Quindi perché non sarebbe potuto accadere anche coi pipistrelli e l'uomo?

Eppure se io affermarsi questo sarebbe comunque un ragionamento, un mio pensiero, di fatti ce ne sarebbero ben pochi.

Poi diciamocelo. Né io, né tu abbiamo le competenze per poter affermare con certezza assoluta cosa diamine sia successo.
Su una cosa possiamo essere d'accordo. Qualcosa di oscuro in questa vicenda c'è e ce la nascondono. Tuttavia non posso far finta di essere sicuro al 1000 per 1000 della verità, perché non è così. E questo dovrebbe valere pure per te.
Non sto criticando quello che hai detto sulla vicenda, ma il tuo approccio alla stessa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2021)

Pff...

Una notizia del genere, se confermata, non solo sarebbe sulle prime pagine dei giornali financo dell'isola di Tonga e ci sarebbero speciali su speciali a reti unificate, ma sarebbe un fattore di destabilizzazione dell'ordine internazionale tale che non ne abbiamo più visti dai tempi in cui un certo pittore fallito austriaco invase la Polonia qualche decennio fa.
Inoltre, anche solo PENSARE che la Cina sia disposta a riconoscere quello che sarebbe il colpo mortale alle proprie ambizioni di soft power pazientemente coltivate da ormai quasi 50 anni vuol dire essere ingenui (ad essere buoni) 

Il fatto che ne parli soltanto il TGCOM dovrebbe già chiarire perfettamente l'irrilevanza totale di questa sparata.

Detto ciò, ci tengo a specificare una cosa: la maggioranza delle persone (me compreso) non ha mai negato l'eventualità che un virus possa essere sfuggito dal laboratorio di Wuhan (vista anche la lampante coincidenza del focolaio proprio in loco del famoso laboratorio).
Semplicemente, sono state smentite con forza 2 ricostruzioni assurde (cui molti ancora oggi credono). 

1) Che il virus sia un arma batteriologica (non lo è: molto probabilmente è un virus "wild type" cui al massimo sono state apportate modifiche in fase di studio, non ha le caratteristiche dell'arma batteriologica: si tratta di virus estremamente pesanti, poco trasmissibili, in grado di lasciare gravissime conseguenze a lungo termine su chi li contrae e decimare così forza lavoro e manpower della nazione nemica. Senza contare che la nazione che lo utilizza è OVVIAMENTE in possesso di cure e vaccini per evitare di trovarsi colpita dalla propria stessa arma. Ho fatto seminari su armi chimiche, nucleari e batteriologiche, so di cosa parlo.)
2) Che la diffusione del Covid sia un atto deliberato da parte cinese per distruggere l'ordine internazionale globalizzato (su cui peraltro si fonda tutto il potere cinese, che senza l'interscambio globalizzato è un gigante d'argilla per mille motivi che non approfondirò qui, ma che se siete interessati a sapere potete chiedere in DM). Questa ipotesi è talmente stupida e campata in aria che chiunque studi UN MINIMO quel territorio geopolitico trasalisce al solo pensiero. 

Mi permetto di rispondere in modo un po più tranchant del solito per il solo fatto che ritengo (non con arroganza ma con semplice riconoscimento di quello che è uno dei miei principali campi di studio) di essere competente in materia, in quanto mi occupo di geopolitica dell'estremo oriente e, sebbene io sia più specializzato su Giappone e Coree, ritengo di conoscere comunque in modo più che soddisfacente il contesto politico, economico e culturale cinese (che peraltro disprezzo).
Non è mia intenzione difendere la Cina, chi mi conosce sa cosa penso dei CRIMINALI del PCC, ma nemmeno è giusto sostenere tesi totalmente campate per aria credendo a dietrologie assurde che non rispondono minimamente alle logiche del sistema internazionale.

Poi ognuno faccia come crede


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386037 ha scritto:


> Pff...
> 
> Una notizia del genere, se confermata, non solo sarebbe sulle prime pagine dei giornali financo dell'isola di Tonga e ci sarebbero speciali su speciali a reti unificate, ma sarebbe un fattore di destabilizzazione dell'ordine internazionale tale che non ne abbiamo più visti dai tempi in cui un certo pittore fallito austriaco invase la Polonia qualche decennio fa.
> Inoltre, anche solo PENSARE che la Cina sia disposta a riconoscere quello che sarebbe il colpo mortale alle proprie ambizioni di soft power pazientemente coltivate da ormai quasi 50 anni vuol dire essere ingenui (ad essere buoni)
> ...




Dietro questa pandemia c'è un'organizzazione molto più ampia, mondiale, ci sono dietro anni di finanziamenti da parte di Usa, UE, c'è dietro un colosso come quello cinese che era e rimane ancora oggi l'unico paese capace di produrre schifezza senza poter essere processato, perché sì, tanto è la Cina, investiamo nella ricerca, lasciamoli fare, tanto non succede nulla..
La realtà è che il colosso che fa uscire il problema è il paese che poi detta le condizioni, se l'unico modo per sopravvivere a questo nuovo mondo è seguire una linea dittatoriale e antidemocratica che sia, il vantaggio è legittimo ed è comune, non diventa e non viene visto come uno sgarbo perché appunto in quel laboratorio finivano finanziamenti da parte di tutti, la Cina è cresciuta fino a scoppiare, sia come economia sia come paese capace di condizionare il mondo con nuove armi invisibili, armi buone, democratiche, dei virus capaci di cambiare la storia e la testa dell'uomo, il suo stile di vita, la sua concezione di giusto e sbagliato, di importante e di meno importante.
Sai che dramma aver permesso ai gioverni di controllare le persone e alle multinazionali di magnare, sai che dramma, anzi gli faranno un ringraziamento ufficiale quando possibile e gli daranno una medaglietta per la caparbietà.
La prima economia mondiale regnerà a vita, prima c'erano gli Usa che si divertivano a mandare soldati in giro per il mondo e a inventarsi delle guerre in nome della libertà e della democrazia, ora invece stiamo subendo una nuova potenza che grazie alle pandemie potrà crescere e fare "guerre" ovunque senza sparare un colpo, con la compiacenza di tutti i governi ormai ossessionati dal denaro facile, dalla popolarità semplice, dal servilismo perenne dei nuovi giovani e da tutto ciò che è ignoto e che piace, la stupidità generale farà il resto, basti pensare alla scuola, questa scuola mediocre che non lascia nulla, questi giovani di oggi saranno degli individui talmente scontati e ossessionati dalla tecnologia che si faranno andare bene qualsiasi cosa, individui che sono cresciuti in tempi simili, degradanti, lobotomizzanti, saranno una ciurma di babbioni che si farà andare bene di tutto pur di avere il telefono mezzo mm più grande rispetto alla versione dell'anno precedente.
I tempi sono maturi, il passaggio è stato fatto, l'unica cosa che sarebbe bello capire è cosa ne sarà del mondo quando capirà di non poter ospitare 1 mlrd di persone in più che subentra ogni 12 anni mentre chi ha i soldi diventa sempre più ricco e tiranno, non è contro natura? da che mondo e mondo 1000 persone possono battere una persona sola, ma per un maggior ordine delle cose ci saranno sempre i ricchissimi tutelati e i poveri a figliare e morire... ma chi sta nel mezzo cosa farà? perché onestamente credo che chi sta nel mezzo verrà schiacciato da una forza "lavoro" e umana molto maggiore e qui vuole finire il mio discorso, i poveri schiacceranno i benestanti occidentali che non fanno figli ma non schiacceranno le multinazionali o i lorsignori filantropi che vivono nell'esclusivismo ma parlano ogni giorno di inclusione e temi che non li toccano minimamente se non li fanno guadagnare, i benestanti siamo noi, l'occidente, poca forza lavoro ma buone ricchezze e know how, scorte, quanto basteranno? come evitare il disastro? come evitare di essere schiacciati? per me sarà impossibile farlo, magari non in tempi brevi ma statisticamente è praticamente certo che ci sarà una diminuzione della popolazione occidentale in favore di chi vien da fuori e vuole sfruttare le tue ricchezze, infrastrutture, perché non sei stato capace di trovare un equilibrio che non derivasse da una situazione pandemica artificiale che servirà poco per risolvere i problemi demografici che sono molto ma molto peggiori rispetto ad un 90% di vaccinati da fare e ne creerà tanti a chi invece pensava di vivere in paesi più democratici rispetto alle varie Cine, Nigerie, Libie o simili.
Ci siamo seduti e ci stanno togliendo lo sgabello, farete il vaccino in piedi....


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386037 ha scritto:


> Pff...
> 
> Una notizia del genere, se confermata, non solo sarebbe sulle prime pagine dei giornali financo dell'isola di Tonga e ci sarebbero speciali su speciali a reti unificate, ma sarebbe un fattore di destabilizzazione dell'ordine internazionale tale che non ne abbiamo più visti dai tempi in cui un certo pittore fallito austriaco invase la Polonia qualche decennio fa.
> Inoltre, anche solo PENSARE che la Cina sia disposta a riconoscere quello che sarebbe il colpo mortale alle proprie ambizioni di soft power pazientemente coltivate da ormai quasi 50 anni vuol dire essere ingenui (ad essere buoni)
> ...



Però bisogna sottolineare che l'articolo parla di fuoriuscita accidentale dal laboratorio di un virus naturale, non si parla di un arma biologica costruita ad hoc e poi rilasciata di proposito.


----------



## Gas (21 Luglio 2021)

Quanti condizionali in questa news...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2384939 ha scritto:


> Ah, a questo punto c'è da fargli guerra, tutti i Paesi occidentali uniti.
> Non si può più lasciarli liberi di agire indisturbati.



A questo punto bhuhahahahaha
Ma se sono anni che America vuole fare guerra alla Cina lol
Molto prima del covid! Ma solo che doveva vedersela con la Russia
Ma alla voce prova tutte le accuse (molte in questi anni) sono cadute dal pero


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Luglio 2021)

sampapot;2384968 ha scritto:


> beh...che non fosse stata colpa di un pipistrello o del suo guano, c'ero già arrivato da solo...questo virus di naturale non ha proprio niente. Se la Cina dovesse pagare dazio, andrebbe in default!!



Hahaha e noi con loro
Visto che ci tengono a galla loro insieme alla Russia

cmq noi siamo in default dal 2007 quindi


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Freddiedevil;2386023 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, io non ti ho dato del complottista, né sono solito farlo con altri. Semplicemente non è nelle mie abitudini.
> 
> Tuttavia devi ammettere che quello che dici tu continua ad essere una serie di supposizioni basata su un tuo ragionamento. E non sui fatti.
> 
> ...



Sì, capito. Non vorrei essere stato troppo duro con te.

Figurati, ognuno rimanga delle sue opinioni.



Trumpusconi;2386037 ha scritto:


> Pff...
> 
> Una notizia del genere, se confermata, non solo sarebbe sulle prime pagine dei giornali financo dell'isola di Tonga e ci sarebbero speciali su speciali a reti unificate, ma sarebbe un fattore di destabilizzazione dell'ordine internazionale tale che non ne abbiamo più visti dai tempi in cui un certo pittore fallito austriaco invase la Polonia qualche decennio fa.
> Inoltre, anche solo PENSARE che la Cina sia disposta a riconoscere quello che sarebbe il colpo mortale alle proprie ambizioni di soft power pazientemente coltivate da ormai quasi 50 anni vuol dire essere ingenui (ad essere buoni)
> ...



Ma figurati se io mi faccio condizionare da una notizia del TGCOM.

Il mio pensiero non si muove di una virgola. Probabilmente questi fanno uscire una notizia su basi alquanto vaghe.

Visto che sei un esperto, dimmi allora come deve essere condotta una guerra batteriologica. Perché a me questa lo sembra proprio.

Continuiamo a sbattere la testa sempre sui soliti concetti.

Io riporto i fatti, che sono molto semplici:

- un virus "abbastanza fastidioso" esce da un laboratorio; in questo laboratorio non ci lavorano dei maniscalchi, ci lavorano gente che manipola i virus
- il virus si diffonde in maniera incontrollata, chi ha causato la diffusione nega fino a che appare evidente, ma ormai è troppo tardi
- guarda caso i loro colleghi sinistroidi ne fanno di tutte per far diffondere il virus, prima con gli abbracci e gli aperitivi, poi con le rotelle ai banchi
- nel giro di due anni il mondo è inginocchiato, senza bisogno di BLM e LGBT
- lo stesso paese, che consta di roba tipo 1.5 MLD di persone, esce dalla pandemia in tempo praticamente zero, mentre noi stiamo ancora chiusi in casa con le mascherine; come abbiano fatto a vaccinare 1.5 MLD di persone lo sa solo Gesù Cristo
- lo stesso paese ha tratto enormi benefici economici da questa pandemia, sempre per coincidenza, eh

Questi sono i fatti. Per voi, tutte sfortunate coincidenze.

Coincidenze che però si accumulano unidirezionalmente sempre e solo nello stesso verso.

Dimmi cosa ci trovi di tanto stupido.


----------



## vota DC (21 Luglio 2021)

Comunque la Cina ha appena detto che il covid è stato generato a Frederick in Maryland in una base militare....altro che ammissione di colpa, finché non gli fai fuori i vari infiltrati stile Ricciardi andrà no avanti all'infinito... non avevano cercato di dare la colpa proprio all'Italia per polmoniti sospette tra ultraottantenni di fine 2019 nonostante loro a inizio 2020 avevano morto persino il medico trentenne che aveva dato l'allarme?
L'origine naturale dei pipistrelli è solo una tesi per i zanzarofili che hanno cercato di eliminare i predatori naturali di quelle bestiacce moleste.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2386117 ha scritto:


> Sì, capito. Non vorrei essere stato troppo duro con te.
> 
> Figurati, ognuno rimanga delle sue opinioni.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo gli incidenti nei laboratori che si occupano di virus sono abbastanza frequenti, a maggior ragione in Cina dove la sicurezza è risibile.
La guerra batteriologica ha il cardine che chi attacca non sia colpito dalla propria arma, e che l'arma in questione debba avere degli effetti a lungo termine sulle persone tali da renderli sostanzialmente inabili a guerra e lavoro.
Il covid è altro (per fortuna) 

La cina è stata gravemente danneggiata dalla pandemia, semplicemente non vengono a dirlo a noi: non vorrai dirmi che ti fidi dei numeri fasulli cinesi? Non hanno vaccinato neanche 1/4 della popolazione...


----------



## Kayl (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386178 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo gli incidenti nei laboratori che si occupano di virus sono abbastanza frequenti, a maggior ragione in Cina dove la sicurezza è risibile.
> La guerra batteriologica ha il cardine che chi attacca non sia colpito dalla propria arma, e che l'arma in questione debba avere degli effetti a lungo termine sulle persone tali da renderli sostanzialmente inabili a guerra e lavoro.
> Il covid è altro (per fortuna)
> 
> La cina è stata gravemente danneggiata dalla pandemia, semplicemente non vengono a dirlo a noi: non vorrai dirmi che ti fidi dei numeri fasulli cinesi? Non hanno vaccinato neanche 1/4 della popolazione...



Il non farsi infettare dalla propria arma vale in un paese dove i cittadini non sono schiavi consenzienti ritenuti più sacrificabili dei pedoni negli scacchi


----------



## Igniorante (21 Luglio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2386106 ha scritto:


> A questo punto bhuhahahahaha
> Ma se sono anni che America vuole fare guerra alla Cina lol
> Molto prima del covid! Ma solo che doveva vedersela con la Russia
> Ma alla voce prova tutte le accuse (molte in questi anni) sono cadute dal pero



Beh finora non c'era la prova provata, ma se adesso lo ammettono pure loro.
Giusto che tutti i Paesi si unissero quantomeno per provare a destituirne il Governo, visti gli insabbiamenti che hanno fatto.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386178 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo gli incidenti nei laboratori che si occupano di virus sono abbastanza frequenti, a maggior ragione in Cina dove la sicurezza è risibile.
> La guerra batteriologica ha il cardine che chi attacca non sia colpito dalla propria arma, e che l'arma in questione debba avere degli effetti a lungo termine sulle persone tali da renderli sostanzialmente inabili a guerra e lavoro.
> Il covid è altro (per fortuna)
> 
> La cina è stata gravemente danneggiata dalla pandemia, semplicemente non vengono a dirlo a noi: non vorrai dirmi che ti fidi dei numeri fasulli cinesi? Non hanno vaccinato neanche 1/4 della popolazione...



Sottolineatura 1.
Non esiste avere controlli approssimativi in queste cose. Ma non esiste proprio. E' equivalente all'essere terroristi, vista la pericolosità di cosa manipoli.

Sottolineatura 2.
Per questo si parla di complotto. Mica son stupidi. All'inizio infatti facevano anche le vittime, sperando nell'idiozia del resto del mondo. Ma vedo che una buona parte gli sta dando ragione da questo punto di vista.

Sottolineatura 3.
Ma che stai dicendo.

Detto questo, facciamo una gara, io e te, e altri.

E' una gara massacrante, dove ognuno può perdere pezzi e rischia qualcosa. Ma ci può anche guadagnare.

Io so che non mi farò molto male, perché sono già preparato. Inoltre dispongo di milizie sufficienti al punto che me ne frego di quante ne perdo. Gli altri invece si fanno sicuramente male, vuoi per il fattore sorpresa, vuoi perché gli interessa la vita dei propri soldati.

Alla fine, sono praticamente sicuro di arrivare in fondo vincitore. Magari dovrò mettermi qualche cerotto. Ma il premio, ragazzi, mica son noccioline.

E gli altri sono alla mia mercè.

Che dici, potrebbe andar bene come strategia?


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

gabri65;2386233 ha scritto:


> Sottolineatura 1.
> Non esiste avere controlli approssimativi in queste cose. Ma non esiste proprio. E' equivalente all'essere terroristi, vista la pericolosità di cosa manipoli.
> 
> Sottolineatura 2.
> ...



La cina è l'attore che più di tutti ha da perdere in una contrazione del commercio internazionale.
Eppure, spingerebbe per un oscuro piano che vada proprio ad inficiare quello che la tiene a galla (interconnesso con il falimentare BRI).
Poi ripeto, ci fidiamo dei mirabolanti dati PIL cinesi che diranno che mentre tutte le economie crollano loro fanno +6/7%? 

La propaganda cinese è tutta qui, loro vogliono che noi crediamo che mentre il mondo crolla loro stanno meglio di prima.
La realtà è un'altra, ovvero un paese che sembra un gigante, ma ha i piedi neanche di argilla, ma di sabbia.
Vi dico una parola sola: Malacca.
Se la cina ancora non è morta di fame e un paese fallito è perchè per ora l'occidente ha voluto così.
Se volessimo liberarcene, basterebbe una telefonata in Malesia.


----------



## vota DC (22 Luglio 2021)

Trumpusconi;2386382 ha scritto:


> La cina è l'attore che più di tutti ha da perdere in una contrazione del commercio internazionale.
> Eppure, spingerebbe per un oscuro piano che vada proprio ad inficiare quello che la tiene a galla (interconnesso con il falimentare BRI).
> .



Ping non è Zemin che ha aperto la Cina. Appena insediato ha distrutto decenni di lavoro di riavvicinamento con il Giappone per la pagliacciata sulle isole Senkaku che sono disabitate, miliardi di danni per un suo delirio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Luglio 2021)

vota DC;2386414 ha scritto:


> Ping non è Zemin che ha aperto la Cina. Appena insediato ha distrutto decenni di lavoro di riavvicinamento con il Giappone per la pagliacciata sulle isole Senkaku che sono disabitate, miliardi di danni per un suo delirio.



A prescindere dal giappone, la Cina è di gran lunga lo stato che più affida la propria crescita alla globalizzazione.
Di fatto le abbiamo appaltato il ruolo di fabbrica del mondo.
Il Covid ha di fatto ammazzato l'export cinese in moltissimi campi, e la cina è priva di un'economia così avanzata come quella dei paesi occidentali (oltre ad avere il problema di una nuova classe media affamata di soldi e privilegi).
Appena il paese inizia a stagnare, viene giu tutto come un castello di carte.
Credo che questa crisi stia dando più di un grattacapo al politburo, semplicemente tengono i problemi a casa.

Chi avrebbe mai detto, alla morte di Breznev/Andropov/Cernenko, che l'URSS fosse un malato terminale?
Con l'intervento in Afghanistan i politologi del tempo dicevano che se i sovietici avevano risorse per un'invasione su larga scala in centroasia, allora i problemi erano superati perchè figurati se in crisi avrebbero buttato soldi in un'inutile avventura militare.

Poi è arrivato Gorbacev, ha visto che montagna di schifo e marcio era il sistema, ha provato a riformarlo e aprirlo al mondo, ed è comunque crollato.
La cina secondo me al momento è circa com'era l'URSS a metà anni 70.
Da fuori, un paese efficientissimo dove tutto funziona e problemi non ce ne sono.
Da fuori, appunto...


----------

